
Need Technical Co-Founder for Green Energy Startup - pwoodson
Looking for technical co founder to help launch a green energy startup. Full stack developer needed.  Hyper ledger experience a plus. Must be located or willing to relocate to Austin,TX.  Send inquiries to woodson@atgcleanenergy.com
======
gus_massa
How much equity? How much salary? What happened to the previous Technical Co-
Founder?

~~~
pwoodson
All negotiable. No previous technical founder.

